

For $100,000, You Can Clone Your Dog - Strom
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-22/koreas-sooam-biotech-is-the-worlds-first-animal-cloning-factory

======
thret
This may immediately remind you of the movie:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_6th_Day](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_6th_Day)

